# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Есть ли у кого ответы тестирования на Профессионала ?

## c1_root

Прошу помощи с поиском актуальных вопросов и ответов на тестирование 1с:профессионал для допуска к спецу

----------


## kolyan7777

привет. какая конфа?

----------


## yarik220v

На знание основных механизмов платформы «1С:Предприятие 8.3»
yarik220v@gmail.com
Очень нада

----------


## NickBlack

Тоже очень нужны. Я, конечно, готовился, но не хочется по несколько раз сдавать

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Тоже очень нужны. Я, конечно, готовился, но не хочется по несколько раз сдавать


пиши в личку

----------


## ИринаХайрулина

Поделюсь тренажером по ERP 2.4 с вопросами и ответами для сдачи ПРОФ.
Писать в ЛС.

----------

alexis09 (30.11.2019)

----------


## Gulshat

Нужны ответы по УНФ Профессионал новые от 25.06.2019

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Нужны ответы по УНФ Профессионал новые от 25.06.2019


пишите в личку

----------

Али0341 (12.06.2020)

----------


## masergeev

Учебное тестирование теперь доступно на сайте 1С (http://edu.1c.ru/dist-training/) совершенно бесплатно, но правильных ответов не видно, можно лишь узнать общий результат теста. При успешной сдаче получите электронную справку от 1С, при желании можно запросить печатный экземпляр.

----------


## Q-tec

> Поделюсь тренажером по ERP 2.4 с вопросами и ответами для сдачи ПРОФ.
> Писать в ЛС.


Привет. Прошу поделиться ответами.

----------


## superman_

Добрый день, есть ли у кого ответы для тестирования 1с:профессионал для "Управление торговлей 8" ?

----------


## madestilk

> Поделюсь тренажером по ERP 2.4 с вопросами и ответами для сдачи ПРОФ.
> Писать в ЛС.


можете поделиться ERP мой адрес madestik@mail.ru заранее благодарен

----------


## PantherV

Скиньте пожалуйста ответы для тестирования 1С:Профессионал "Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения", "Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения" reat1973@mail.ru?

----------


## 1c_platforma

Друзья прошу откликнуться тех, кто готовится или уже сдал Профессионала на знание платформы 1С в этом году. Создал тренажер для подготовки к этому экзамену. Огромная просьба его протестировать и помочь (на данный момент занимаюсь поиском и выверкой вопросов-ответов с 8 по 14 раздел). Ссылка на скачивание в описании к ролику на моем канале, где я кратко рассказал про возможности своей программки.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WLMwzooY_Y

моя почта 1c_platforma@mail.ru

----------

Konor18 (31.07.2020)

----------


## Konor18

> Друзья прошу откликнуться тех, кто готовится или уже сдал Профессионала на знание платформы 1С в этом году. Создал тренажер для подготовки к этому экзамену. Огромная просьба его протестировать и помочь (на данный момент занимаюсь поиском и выверкой вопросов-ответов с 8 по 14 раздел). Ссылка на скачивание в описании к ролику на моем канале, где я кратко рассказал про возможности своей программки.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WLMwzooY_Y
> 
> моя почта 1c_platforma@mail.ru


https://dropmefiles.com/zmMPV

есть такая база, может пригодиться

----------


## denis-s.b

> Поделюсь тренажером по ERP 2.4 с вопросами и ответами для сдачи ПРОФ.
> Писать в ЛС.


Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Моя почта: denis-s.b@mail.ru

----------


## Professional

Всем привет, есть актуальные ответы на Профессионал - Управление торговлей 11.4, Бухгалтерия 3.0, Розница 2.2 (в эл виде) пишите в личку, актуальность октябрь 2020.

----------


## vlad7711

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Моя почта: vpavlenko.work@gmail.com

----------


## vlad7711

> Поделюсь тренажером по ERP 2.4 с вопросами и ответами для сдачи ПРОФ.
> Писать в ЛС.


Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Моя почта: vpavlenko.work@gmail.com

----------


## John003

Добрый день, нужны ответы на Профессионал БП Свежие.Текстом.

----------


## Zodiac99-99

Есть ли у кого-нибудь вопросы-ответы к "1С:Профессионал по Конфигурация Бухгалтерия для Казахстана"? Пожалуйста, можете скинуть на почту: ilegend06_05@mail.ru

----------


## AlexandraNazarova

Всем привет 
Ищу ответы на Розница Проф или "Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения" 
буду рада любой помощи

----------


## AlexandraNazarova

Всем привет 
Ищу ответы на Розница Проф или "Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения" 
буду рада любой помощи

----------


## Romanlucky

Д.день

Ищу комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена 1с профессионал по ЗУП. Поделитесь, если есть. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Софийка

ДОбрый день, всем)
Очень нужны ответы на экзамен 1С профессионал по ЗУП, поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## KiraVitaminka

Нужны актуальные ответы на 1с Профессионал по Бухгалтерии

----------

